# Export into folder structure



## wcowan (Jul 8, 2014)

G'day all

I have a question about exporting into a folder structure that matches the originals, rather than into a single folder.

What I want to do is export a jpg version of all of my photos (RAW) from a given year (above 1 star rated, or whatever) into a folder structure with the same names on my media server. A year might contain 100 or more dated and commented folders. 

I can't find any way to export into more than one folder at a time, can LR5 do this?

Cheers

William Cowan


----------



## davidedric (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi William, 

I have not tried it myself, but you might have a look at Jeffrey Friedl's "run any command" export filter.   A quick read suggests it might do the job. 

Dave


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 8, 2014)

I suspect David means Jeffrey’s “Folder Publisher” Plugin

John


----------



## davidedric (Jul 8, 2014)

I really must learn to wait until the gurus kick in.    Thanks,  John.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 9, 2014)

davidedric said:


> I really must learn to wait until the gurus kick in.    Thanks,  John.


Don't hesitate.  Jump in as soon as you think you have an answer.  It takes the load off of us and if you are wrong, someone will be along shortly to set you straight. 
It helps to verify your own answer before you comment though.  If I am going to recommend a solution, I'll test my instructions out before I reply and look up a link to include.


----------



## wcowan (Jul 9, 2014)

johnbeardy said:


> I suspect David means Jeffrey’s “Folder Publisher” Plugin
> 
> John



Thanks for the heads up John, that plugin will do exactly what I want.

Cheers

William Cowan


----------



## wcowan (Jul 23, 2014)

I've just finished with the Folder Publisher plugin. My poor PC was hammering away for nearly a week dealing with over 100K images. 

It worked so well I just bought Jeffrey a beer.

Cheers

William Cowan


----------

